

US DOT Looks to Disable Cell Phones in Cars - wavesound
http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-valley/technology/131845-dot-looks-to-disable-cell-phones-in-cars

======
pjy04
Slippery slope... What's next? Testing your alcohol level before driving? oh
wait..

------
michaelfeathers
It would be an interesting fight between the FCC and the DOT.

